# 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden



## sascha (7 September 2010)

Seit dem Wochenende werden offenbar Telefonbesitzer über die Nummer 01805329999 angerufen. Dabei wird ihnen erzählt, dass ihnen ab sofort 9,95 Euro über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht würden. 

Wer von solchen Anrufen (also über die 01805/329999) betroffen ist, bitte hier melden und beschreiben, was konkret bei ihm vorgefallen ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Hier eine Beschreibung:


> Hallo mich hat am samstag unter der nummer 01805329999 irgend jemand  angerufen und wollte meine dataien verglkeiche ich hätte angeblich  mitgespeilt und es werden jeden monat 9,95 von meinem telefonrechnung  abgezogen mann könnte angeblich unter dieser rufnummer inerhalb 7 tagen  kündigen und ohne erfolg rufe ich an kann ich Sie auch anzeigen kann mir  jemand helfen bitte



Der "angebliche" Anbieter des "angeblichen" Gewinnspiels ist vermutlich

Marketing & Project Service Inc.
9 Pelican Drive
Road Town, Tortola VG1110
British Virgin Islands
Telefon: 0180 5 329999*
Fax: 0180 5 015211*
E-Mail: [email protected]

Ich gehe davon aus, dass zu beiden Nummern Anfragen gestellt werden an die Bundesnetzagentur nach dem Inhaber mit Verweis auf die Möglichkeit der Unterlassungsklage (Auskunftsanspruch nach §13a UKlaG).


----------



## dvill (7 September 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Wer kann das nur sein?

Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 1)


----------



## dvill (7 September 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Auch nicht schlecht: Google


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Ich habe heute auf meiner Telefonrechnung eine Forderung dieser Firma erhalten. Auf meinen Anruf hin verwies mich eine unfreundliche Dame auf eine Rufnummer 01805 329999, wo sich eine Computerstimme meldete. Als ich so erfuhr, dass ich ein Gewinnspielabonement habe, war ich so wütend, dass ich den Support nutzte, um meine Teilnahme zu kündigen. Die Kündigungsfrist beträgt aber 4 Wochen!
Nun weiß ich nicht so recht, ob ich damit meine bisherige Teilnahme akzeptiert habe und wie ich mich verhalten soll.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*



sascha schrieb:


> Seit dem Wochenende werden offenbar Telefonbesitzer über die Nummer 01805329999 angerufen. Dabei wird ihnen erzählt, dass ihnen ab sofort 9,95 Euro über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht würden.
> 
> Wer von solchen Anrufen (also über die 01805/329999) betroffen ist, bitte hier melden und beschreiben, was konkret bei ihm vorgefallen ist.




Es ist mir konkret das beschriebene passiert am 25.09.10. Eine mir durchgegebene Telefonnummer um dies rückgängig machen zu können, existierte nicht,d.h. die genannte Nr. war falsch. Ich bekam jetzt tatsächlich 10 tage danach einen schriftlichen Bescheid mit der besagten Nr. und rief gleich an, um den Vorgang zu stornieren. Man sagte mir, dies ginge nur während der ersten 7 Tage. Daraufhin wurde ich etwas ungemütlich, weil ich ja unter einer falschen Nr. nicht früher aktiv werden konnte. Angeblich sei das Vorhaben nun zum 19.10 storniert. Ich werde die Sache beobachten und dementsprechend handeln, aktiv werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Inzwischen wurde etlichen Bekannten über die Telekom-Rechnung Beträge zugunsten der Telomax GmbH Frankfurt abgebucht.

In einem Fall waren dies 24,96 €. Die 19 % MWSteuer hinzugerechnet sind dies 29,70 Euro, also 3 x 9,90 Euro.

Man sollte also seine Telekom-Rechnungen immer genau ansehen und derartige Beträge umgehend über die kostenlose 0800-33 01000 reklamieren sowie der Telekom die Belastung untersagen. Dies klappt auch, zumindest hat das in den mir bekannten Fällen funktioniert.

Hier soll wohl ein größeres Ding zugunsten karibischer Gewinnbimmler-Briefkästen mit deutschen Hintermännern gedreht werden - und die Telekom leistet Beihilfe dazu! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

wurde am 15.10.10 von einem südländisch sprechenden Herrn angesprochen der angeblich für win-finder.com  arbeitet.Als Kontaktnummer gab er mir eine Telefonnummer 0800/7787777.probiert hab ich es nochnicht.Doch heute kam ein Brief mit der IFK AG Adresse aus den USA.Ich kannmir darauf Keinen Reim machen.Bin durch das Telefonat,was ich eingangs erwähnte,angeblich angemeldet bei win-finder.com und dort taucht diese obige Nummer auf.Läuft da jetzt was falsch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Läuft da jetzt was falsch.


Gut möglich...
Telefonrechnung beobachten. Einzelverbindungsnachweis soweit wie möglich rückwirkend beantragen, falls nicht vorhanden. Weiter hier mitlesen. Der Fall ist Neuland und man sollte diesen Kriminellen nicht erlauben, dort erfolgreich ihre üblen Früchte anzubauen.



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man sollte also seine Telekom-Rechnungen immer genau ansehen *und derartige Beträge umgehend über die kostenlose 0800-33 01000 reklamieren sowie der Telekom die Belastung untersagen. Dies klappt auch, zumindest hat das in den mir bekannten Fällen funktioniert.*
> 
> Hier soll wohl ein größeres Ding zugunsten karibischer Gewinnbimmler-Briefkästen mit deutschen Hintermännern gedreht werden - und die Telekom leistet Beihilfe dazu!


!!!


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Der Trick besteht ja unter anderem darin Gewinnspielforderungen als Telekommunikationsforderungen auszugeben. Dann wird versucht die Privilegien aus dem Telekommunikationsrecht auch für die Gewinnforderungen zu nutzen z.B. die 8-wöchige Rügefrist des $45i TKG. 
Um Ärger darüber zu vermeiden schadet es daher nichts die Frist einzuhalten um Einwendungen gegenüber dem Anbieter zu erheben.

Auch eine (vorsorgliche) Kündigung ist sinnvoll um den Spuk zumindest schonmal für die Zukunft zu beseitigen. Entgegen einer verbreiteten juristischen urbanen Legende ensteht durch die Kündigung eines nicht bestehenden Vertrages kein Vertrag, es wird auch nix anerkannt. Die Kündigung ist höchstens unlogisch bzw wirkungslos, wenn es keinen Vertrag gibt.


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Die Bande ist recht aktiv und betreibt auch einen Mailresponder: http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08007787777/2


> Sehr geehrter Herr *********,
> 
> wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an Win-Finder und bedauern umso mehr, Sie nicht langfristig als Teilnehmer gewinnen zu können.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem postalischen Weg ist klar. Die Post muss zweimal den Umweg über Übersee.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Hi, ich Dämlack bin nun endlich auch mal reingefallen!

IFK AG
1005 Country Club Avenue
Cheyenne, Wyoming 82001 USA

Sehr geehrte Frau ...

wir freuen uns sehr, Ihnen wie telefonisch angekündigt Ihren gewinn nun postalisch zu übermitteln.

Ihre Aktivierung für win.finder haben wir wie gewünscht in Vollmacht am 18,102010  durchgeführt, ihr Aktivierungscode lautet ...

Sollten sie noch Fragen haben, so wenden sie sich bitte an Win Finder unter der Tel.Nr.0180 5 329999
Bitte beachten sie, daß diese Kundenservicenummer nur aus dem Festneetz erreichbar ist


... hab dort angerufen, um gleich zu widerrufen bzw zu kündigen ....geht nur über Zahlanwahl und leider hab ich keine Ahnung, ob die Kündigung auch tatsächlich durchgeht.
Ich habe KEINE Aktivierung gewünscht, aber wer wird mir das glauben?????

Man hat meine Kontonummer zum Abbuchen bereits gehabt! Ebenso sämtliche privaten Daten!!!!!!!!
Nun heißt es, Bankkonto und Telefonrechnung sehr gut im Auge behalten! und gegebenenfalls mein Geld zurückholen!

Was kann ich sonst noch tun?


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Tun kannst Du vieles (siehe Brieffreundschaft in meiner Signatur) aber helfen wird nur exakt das was Du eh schon vorhast - Konto beobachten und das Geld sofort zurückbuchen. Das ist genau das Richtige.
Rechtlich bist Du damit auch auf der sicheren Seite.
Und - es muß nicht DIR jemand glauben, sondern derjenige der von Dir Geld will muß exakt NACHWEISEN können daß die Forderung berechtigt ist.
Und bevor das passiert wachsen Ananas am Südpol wie ein alter Haudegen hier immer schreibt.
Liebe Grüße
Hippo


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Die Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor dieser neuen Abzockmasche über die Telefonrechnung:


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor einer neuen Abzockmasche des Gewinnspieleintragungsdienstes "win-finder". Vermeintliche Ansprüche werden nicht über separate Rechnungen, sondern direkt über die Telefonrechnung geltend gemacht. Die Verbraucherzentrale rät deshalb, Telefonrechnungen regelmäßig und genau zu prüfen.
> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen häufen sich derzeit Beschwerden über "win-finder", einen nach eigenen Angaben "innovativen Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst".


----------



## technofreak (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert
> Internetnutzern in Deutschland droht eine neue Gefahr: Erste Abofallen werden jetzt über die Telefonrechnung abkassiert. Für Betroffene wird es damit umständlicher gemacht, sich gegen die Abzocke zu wehren.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Abzocker probieren neue Masche - mz-web.de


> Die Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor einer neuen Abzockermasche. Dubiose Anbieter versuchten insbesondere ältere Leute über die Telefonrechnung abzukassieren. "In Sangerhausen hat es in den vergangenen Tagen mehr als zehn derartige Fälle gegeben,"





> Die böse Überraschung komme mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung. Unter "Beiträge anderer Anbieter" würden Verbindungen über eine telomax GmbH aus Frankfurt / Main für so genannte Mehrwertdiensteabonnements in Rechnung gestellt. 9,90 Euro pro Woche will das Unternehmen haben. Die Verbraucherzentrale rät: Wer einen solchen Anruf erhalten hat, sollte seine Telefonrechnung prüfen. Wenn sich ein fragwürdiger Posten auf der Rechnung befindet, schriftlich Widerspruch einlegen, der Telekom mitteilen, wie der Anbieter vorgegangen ist, und den Beitrag nicht zahlen. Der dubiosen Forderung sollte man bei dem in der Rechnung genannten Anbieter telomax ebenfalls widersprechen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Hatte am 29.10.10 nachmittags auch einen Anruf erhalten. Eine Dame meldete sich: Katja Reinhart vom Otto-Versand. Sie teilte mir mir, das sie ein nettes Angebot für mich hätten und ich Parfüm testen könnte. Das erfreute mich, weil ich  schon mal von denen solch ein Angebot bekam ohne das es damals einen Haken gab. Die Dame meinte, das sie dann mit mir noch die Daten abgleichen müste, damit alles an die richitge Adresse käme. Meine Antwort: die Daten seien korregt. Dann wollte sie alles aufzeichnen, damit Otto sieht, das sie alles richitg gemacht hatte. Damit war ich einverstanden. Bis dahin gab es kein ja oder nein von mir als Antwort. Als es dann zur angeblichen Aufzeichnung ging wiederholte sie die Adresse. sie fragte, ob alles richitg ist und ich antwortete mit Korregt. Dann sagte sie was von einem Passwort. Damit kann ich besondere Angeboote bekommen, wenn ich mich bei Otto eonlogge. Das würde dann 9,90 die Woche kosten. Da sagte ich stop, das möchte ich nicht. Die Dame sagte dann ich könne jederzeit kündigen und es kämen keine Kosten auf mich zu. Das lehnte ich ab. Sie meinte dann, dann hätte ich Pech gehabt und bekomme nichts und legte auf.
Sofort rief ich bei Otto an und bekam von denen die Antwort: Sie wüsten bescheid. Einfach nichts annehmen und unterschreiben.
Heute am 7.11 bekam ich nun ein schreiben von win-finder. Dort stand was drin von einer Vollmacht die ich gegeben hätte und einem Akitverungscode.
Ich gleich meine Freundin angerufen, die Rechtsanwältin ist und sie meinte: Ob ich jetzt da anrufe, Briefe hin schicke oder maile, es wird nichts ankommen.
Die nächsten vier Wochen sei nun ab zu warten, bis die Telefonrechnung kommt und dann die abgebuchte Summe zurück zu buchen.
Ich bekäme dann von dem Auftragsanbieter eine Mahnung. Wenn die Hauptfirma dann in Deutschland ist kann ich einen Wiederspruch mit Rückantwort oder durch einen Anwalt einlegen.
Das wir dann zwar etwas Schreibkram, trotz dem Anwalt , gehen die Schreiben dann auch an mich, aber weiter kommt nichts. Die können Mahnen so viel sie wollen, beweisen müssen sie es erst mal, das ich das unterschrieben habe. Somit wird sich das dann spätestens in einem halben bis einem Jahr im Sande verlaufen haben.


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

So wie Du es schilderst - sämtliche Abbuchungen zurückgehen lassen und gut ists
Nächste Notwendigkeit aktiv zu werden falls wider Erwarten ein echter Mahnbescheid kommen sollte -  gut is ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

gut daß es euch hier gibt, 
ich hab den fraglichen Posten auf meiner Tel.rechnung gefunden, die Telekom kontaktiert, der nette Kollege dort hat mir genaue Instruktionen gegeben, wie ich bei der Überweisung meiner Rechnung verfahren soll - 

ich harre der Dinge, die da kommen werden!


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

Und was hat der Kollege geraten?

Nochwas - registrier Dich bitte sonst weiß beim Anworten immer keiner wer gemeint ist wenn dann wieder mehr unregistrierte Poster in einem Thread aktuell schreiben


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 01805329999 Anrufe hier melden*

...ich antworte nochmal unangemeldet ...

also der Herr von der Telekom riet mir:
Den betreffenden betrag von der Telekomrechnung abzuziehen
der Telekom eine Mitteilung zu faxen, daß man den betreffenden Betrag abgezogen hat
der telemax GmbH, in deren Namen der Betrag angerechnet wurde, eine Mitteilung zu schicken, daß man wegen betrügerischer Machernschaften den betrag nicht bezahlt
auf eine eventuelle Abmahnung erstmal nicht zu reagieren und erst, wenn die massiv drohen sollten, sich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden


----------



## Hörnchen (15 November 2011)

Hallo,Auch ich hatte heute Post von einen Inkassobüro NTT Telco(Europe)im Briefkasten. Mit der Zahlungsaufforderung von 158,40Euro die ich bis 18.11.11 zu überweisen hätte.
Wenn ich diese tun würde ,ist der gesamte Vertrag erledigt und Sie würden keine weiteren
Forderungen mehr stellen.
Auch ich wurde von Otto angerufen und ein Gewinn versprochen,ich sagte auch nein.
Wer kann helfen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 November 2011)

Hörnchen schrieb:


> Wer kann helfen.


Wobei?


----------



## Hörnchen (15 November 2011)

Soll ich einfach bezahlen ,für etwas was nicht wahr ist.odr soll ich abwarten was geschieht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 November 2011)

Ist wohl dasselbe wie das da:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...cht-von-der-Telefonrechnung-abbuchen&p=321327

Ob da ein bestimmtes Fäustle in Sachen "Telomax", "Win-finder", "Windienst" und "Gluecksfinder" eine neue Mahnwelle loshaut?


----------



## Hörnchen (15 November 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.Ich werde natürlich nicht bezahlen und einfach abwarten was
geschieht.


----------



## ANTIAbzocke (15 November 2011)

@Hörnchen

Die Post hatte ich heute auch im Briefkasten. (NTT-TELCO Zahlungserinnerung 148,50 €) Sogar nach vorheriger telefonischer Ankündigung mittels Bandansage!

Also ich zahle nicht. Bei Mahnbescheid gibts Widerspruch!

Ansonsten versuche ich es morgen mit einem Strafantrag!


----------



## Hörnchen (15 November 2011)

Die Strafanzeige bei der Polizei u.die Widerspruch an das Inkassobüro?


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2011)

Weder noch ...
Die Strafanzeige wird im Sande verlaufen und ein Widerspruch ist nur bei enem Mahnbescheid notwendig.
Zu beiden Themen findest Du was in meiner Linkliste unten in der Signatur.
Und - mit solchen Leuten pflegt man keine Brieffreundschaft ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2011)

/// Besonders für Presseleute als kostenloser Hintergrundservice ///

Grüße aus Wyoming

NTT TELCO (EUROPE) INC
Filing No: 2010-000592811
Principal Office: 1507 Lampman Ct
Cheyenne, WY 82007 USA

Wer sich den beeindruckenden Firmensitz ansehen will:
Googlemaps

Initial Filing: 11/18/2010

Mailing Address: 1507 Lampman Ct
Cheyenne, WY 82007 USA

Registered Agent: J***, C***
(Mailadresse: c.j*@bresnan.net, falls sich jmd beschweren möchte)
(hier findet man den Namen auch)
(das hat seine Ursache vermutlich hier)(edit: Das könnte auch ein Restaurant sein)
Agent Address: 1507 Lampman Ct
Cheyenne, WY 82007 USA

Der "registered agent" sollte mal versorgt werden. Entweder der "neue" ist mit dem Vorgänger verbunden, dann sollte man beide anmaulen - oder nicht, dann soll der alte RA mal den neuen RA einweisen, wie viel Ärger man bekommt, wenn man sich über London für deutsche Wegelagerer engagiert...



> Incorporator​H***​
> W***​



der schon wieder...
Ob er diesmal seine Rechnungen zahlt?
http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.com/2011/05/der-winfinder-betrug-des-eberle.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die Strafanzeige wird im Sande verlaufen


bis zum Beweis dieser Aussage würde ich das nicht als ausreichenden Grund dafür ansehen, keine Strafanzeige zu machen. Am besten mit Hinweis auf vorangegangene Ermittlungen (StA Frankfurt?)


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 November 2011)

Heute erhalten wohl Tausende von Bundesbürgern nahezu gleichlautende Beuteanforderungsschreiben einer "NTT Telco" aus Wyoming/USA. Empfänger der Beute soll die Compresent GmbH Erfurt sein (ja, das sind die, die einige TV-Sender mal vergeblich dort suchten, weil alle ausgeflogen waren).

Als Bankverbindung wird die Commerzbank Heidelberg angegeben (BLZ 672 400 39)! Heidelberg - ick hör dir tapsen.....

Vielleicht sollten Empfänger dieser Schreiben in Erwägung ziehen,

a) Strafanzeige wegen versuchten banden- und gewerbsmäßigem Betrug bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Heidelberg zu erstatten:
Staatsanwaltschaft Heidelberg
Kurfürsten-Anlage 15
69115 Heidelberg

b) Meldung an die Steuerfahndung des Finanzamts Heidelberg zu machen:
Finanzamt Heidelberg
Steuerfahndung
Maaßstraße 32
69123 Heidelberg

(natürlich unter Beifügung einer Kopie der Beuteanforderungsschreiben)


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> bis zum Beweis dieser Aussage würde ich das nicht als ausreichenden Grund dafür ansehen, keine Strafanzeige zu machen. Am besten mit Hinweis auf vorangegangene Ermittlungen (StA Frankfurt?)



Dem Grunde nach hast Du recht - nur auch Du kennst die Erwartungshaltung der Anzeigeerstatter ...
"Ich erstatte Anzeige und die Justiz hat dafür zu sorgen daß der Angezeigte innerhalb 14 Tagen spätestens verknackt ist"
Ok - dramaturgisch überzeichnet - aber so siehts doch aus 
Ich hätte besser schreiben sollen "...aber verspreche Dir keine sofortigen Ergebnisse davon"


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2011)

Hat Akte eigentlich den Herrn GF E* A* F* genauer angeschaut? Ist das derselbe E* F*, der einst Seminare bei Börsenguru Fr* besucht hat? Der diverse rätselhafte Onlineshops betreibt? Der aus dem Mainz-Wiesbadener Raum kommt und der bei einer Firma aktiv war, die "open mind media" hieß, die im Februar 2010, nun mit EAF als GF (bis März 2011), in "Garantie-Wert GmbH" umbenannt wurde und der die BAFIN im Oktober 2010 quasi das Geschäft verboten hat?
http://www.bafin.de/SharedDocs/Mitt...M__Unerlaubte/vm__101001__garantie__wert.html

(Frage an die BAFIN: welche einschlägigen Geschäfte betreibt Herr EAF noch???)

Vielleicht kennt der eine Börsenguru den anderen von gemeinsamen Spielen in der einen oder der anderen Spielbank?

ach


> Amtsgericht Mannheim Aktenzeichen: HRB 710997 Bekannt gemacht am: 21.01.2011 12:00 Uhr
> 
> In ().
> gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
> ...


(steht schon im Internet, aber nicht hier)
(übrigens: offenbar hier gekaufter Mantel)

P.S.:
Da wird seine illegale Firma auch erwähnt
http://www.daserste.de/ratgeber/geld_beitrag_dyn~uid,tyi8q7xszxkko3or~cm.asp


> Wir erreichen den Geschäftsführer telefonisch. Er will von all den Machenschaften seiner Drücker nichts gewusst haben. Zitat nach Gedächtnisprotokoll: "Ich weiß nicht, was die Kollegen draußen den alten Menschen da erzählt haben. Ich habe nichts falsch gemacht. Das Geschäftsmodell ist sauber", teilt er uns mit. Die Bundesanstalt für Finanzdienstleistungsaufsicht BAFIN hat der Garantiewert GmbH unterdessen das Betreiben ihres Geschäfts untersagt.


Notorischer Betrüger oder langt er nur immer wieder daneben, der arme Kerl?

Aber kein Problem, die Bundeswattestäbchenarmee gibt ihm ja problemlos 'ne Lizenz

Telebill GmbH
Waldhofer Straße 102
69123 Heidelberg
Reg-Nr. 11/002

(Quelle: Liste der Telekommunikationsanbieter, Bundesnetzagentur)


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 November 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Telebill GmbH
> Waldhofer Straße 102
> 69123 Heidelberg
> Reg-Nr. 11/002


An genau dieser Adresse waren ja auch die TV-Teams (Mit Hubsteiger  ) und haben nur den Büroservice gefunden, dessen Cheffe aus Datenschutzgründen keinerlei Auskunft geben wollte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2011)

wir hatten heute einen freundlichen Gedankenaustausch mit Frau K*L*W* von der Firmenaufsicht in Cheyenne

Sie hat u.a. mitgeteilt, dass Frau C*J* ungefähr 130 Firmen gegründet hat. Leider konnten wir nicht in Erfahrung bringen, welche davon "einschlägig" sind. Aber sie hat versprochen, die Augen offen zu halten. Die ironische Anspielung darauf, dass es erstaunlich ist, wenn deutsche Ganoven ausgerechnet in Wyoming Firmen gründen und ob es womöglich an besonders lascher Kontrolle liegt, wurde ironisch beantwortet: "Ob in Wyoming oder bei Euch in Deutschland - man braucht überall Hinweise, wohin man schauen soll. Ob man dann in Deutschland genauer schaut, weiß ich nicht, aber in Wyoming schauen wir sicherlich genau genug".

Nette Frau, wie's scheint
Vielleicht ist jetzt wenigstens ein neuer Schweinestall nötig in Frankfurt?
Ach nee, ist ja nur Spaß.
Oder hab ich vielleicht Lust, allen 130 Firmen zu erzählen, für welche Firmen Frau C*J* so den Namen hergibt? Wäre natürlich auch nicht nötig, wenn sie als registered agent zurücktritt. Sie kann ja nichts dafür.



> *K. L. W.*
> 
> Director, Compliance Division
> Wyoming Secretary of State's Office



ach ja, übrigens...


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> An genau dieser Adresse waren ja auch die TV-Teams


http://www.ibhd.de/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=3&&lang=de

und wer öfter in Rattenlöcher leuchtet, wird darüber lachen:
http://www.cdrex.com/ihr-buero-limited-2361535.html

Basic information about company IHR BUERO LIMITED
Company Number 05388945
Registered Office *69 GREAT HAMPTON STREET*
BIRMINGHAM
WEST MIDLANDS
B18 6EW


----------



## ANTIAbzocke (17 November 2011)

Geil ist vor allen Dingen, dass man jeden Tag ne neue Bandansage bekommt: "Ihre Frist ist am 18.11. abgelaufen" *muhaha*
Ich sammel die jetzt auf meinem AB.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2011)

ANTIAbzocke schrieb:


> ...jeden Tag ne neue Bandansage...Ich sammel die jetzt auf meinem AB.


dann ist es ja jedes Mal ein neuer Straftatbestand, wenn es denn einer ist...


----------



## ANTIAbzocke (17 November 2011)

Die NTT TELCO gibt diesmal in ihren Beuteschreiben eine neue Bankverbindung der Compresent Erfurt GmbH an. Diesmal ist es ein Konto bei der Postbank, BLZ 100 100 10


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2011)

ANTIAbzocke schrieb:


> Die NTT TELCO gibt diesmal in ihren Beuteschreiben eine neue Bankverbindung der Compresent Erfurt GmbH an.


Wobei die nicht in Erfurt ist, wie der Name vermuten lässt, sondern in Heidelberg.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2011)

Was heißt schon "ist" bei solchen "Firmen" 



> Amtsgericht Mannheim Aktenzeichen: HRB 713031 Bekannt gemacht am: 28.10.2011 12:00 Uhr
> 
> In ().
> gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
> ...



http://www.unternehmen24.info/Firmeninformationen/DE/124170
s.a.
http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/compresent-erfurt-gmbh-1453518.html

Strasse Hottelstedter Str. 27
Plz, Ort 99439 Berlstedt
Bundesland Thüringen
Bundesrepublik Deutschland
Telefon (036452)70802
Fax (036452)71022
HR-Nummer HRB 101313

Berlstedt ist etwa 20km nordöstlich von Erfurt, somit macht das schon Sinn.

2009 hatte man Aktiva in Höhe von 1034 Euro. Der alte GF, Ingenieur Dr M.M., hat womöglich nichts damit zu tun. Sein Geschäftsgebahren ähnelt nicht dem des Herrn EAF.

---

übrigens kann die NTT TELCO in Wyoming keine Steuern hinterziehen, weil es dort keine gibt


> Wyoming does not have any state or corporate income tax, which is why so many companies choose to incorporate here. I hope this information helps.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2011)

P.S.: Falls jmd Zeit und Lust hat, möge er mir bitte per PN eine kurze Zusammenfassung über die Rolle der *NTT Telco (Europe) Inc* schreiben, bevorzugt in Englisch, muß aber nicht sein. Zwar haben die Behörden in Wyoming stolz erklärt, dass man dort keine Steuern zahlt - aber dort gibt es durchaus Interesse an evtl. Unregelmäßigkeiten und es wurde um eine kurze Darstellung des Sachverhalts gebeten.
 Weder ich noch meine Kollegen haben aber ausreichend Zeit für einen kurzen Bericht und wir würden gerne schnell liefern 

 NTT stellt die Rechnungen im Auftrag der Compresent, richtig?
 Und die Forderungen werden durch Drohanrufe untermauert, richtig?
 Wo genau taucht der Name auf?
 Wer kann Angaben zum Firmengründer H*W* machen?


----------



## ANTIAbzocke (19 November 2011)

Also NTT TELCO agiert als Firma für Forderungen und Inkasso Deutschland aufgrund einer vermeintlichen Teilnahme am Gewinnspieleintragsdienst Winfinder der Marketing & Project Service Inc. Die Compresent Erfurt GmbH ist lediglich Zahlungsempfänger. Das ganze wird seit Rechnungsstellung mit Drohanrufen untermauert, seit dem 13.11. inzwischen drei Anrufe, die sich in ihrer "Heftigkeit" steigern. Sind alles Bandansagen. Bei Abbruch (zwischenzeitliches Auflegen) kommen neue Anrufe. Ich hab bislang alle auf AB gesammelt.

Frage an Forummoderator: Kann ich das Schreiben (natürlich ohne Angabe von private Daten) per PDF-Datei hier hereinstellen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2011)

irgendwo hab ich schon ein NTT-pdf, aber die Qualität ist schlecht. Ich hab halt (eigentlich) null Zeit im MOment


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2011)

by the way: Von Kollegen wurde am 16.11.2011 wegen der NTT Telco (Europe) Inc in Wyoming angefragt. Am 17.11.2011 wurde dort der Eintrag der Firma geändert und ein entscheidender Name ist plötzlich verschwunden. Zufall?

PS: Es wurde noch mehr verändert. Der "registered agent" gibt nun eine neue Postadresse an:

zuvor:
1507 Lampman court
Cheyenne, WY 82007

jetzt:
P.O. Box 31257
London NW2 2FQ

Das ist auch die neue Adresse des "director", S* A*, Nattar Mangalam, India

Das Londoner Postfach ist spannend (es gehört natürlich der Margaretta, das war ja klar)

Da findet man aber weitere Firmen, die der Herr H*W* in Wyoming gegründet hat.

zB
https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingDetails.aspx?FilingNum=2010-000579318

Mit Hilfe der Informationen kann man dann sogar erkennen, wann der alte registered agent zurück getreten ist. Jetzt muß man sich nur noch alle betroffenen Firmen rausfischen und kucken, was da noch so getrieben wird. Dann kann man vielleicht sogar zum Hellseher werden, was neue Schweinereien alter Ferkel angeht.

Die ACCSERVE Inc gefällt mir dabei besonders - aber auch andere Informationen kann man gut einordnen.
google


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2011)

Welche Rolle spielt eigentlich der Verwaltungsrat der Saleshouse AG, der den Namen H*W* trägt?
[modedit by Hippo: Link wg Namensnennung entschärft]
(sorry, Hippo, hatte ich übersehen... Diese neue Sitte mit den Links ist nichts für Rentner wie mich - mir fiel es nur unten auf...)

Trägt er zufällig den Namen des aus der Schweiz stammenden Firmengründers all der Firmen in der Steueroase Wyoming, der bereits vor über einem Jahrzehnt als Mitglied des Management einer wohl betrügerischen Anlagefirma aufgefallen ist?

Und was ist das für eine andere Firma im schweizerischen Handelsregister?
http://databot.ch/Pro-Media-Management-GmbH-Zurich-CH2040434750.html

Pro Media Management GmbH, im Besitz einer Firma aus London, der Anglo Pacific Investments Ltd in London?

Und was für ein Zufall:
http://opencorporates.com/companies/gb/07490375

Wer ist denn der "Corporate Secretary"?

Es ist die
MARGARETTA CORPORATE SECRETARIES LTD

also wieder die Gaunerfirmengründerbande um das Jaginmitglied twlondon und eben H*W*

Was ein Zufall aber auch.

Übrigens gilt die "Margaretta Corporate Secretaries Ltd" als "dissolved"
http://company-director-check.co.uk/director/905606156

Das sollte man mal den britischen Behörden erzählen.

und noch etwas: den Namen "Anglo Pacific" kenne ich doch... Da ist der Herr H*W* sogar director!

Das istr die direkte Verbindung des Ottoversands mit den Betrügern. Weiß der Ottoversand, was wir hier wissen?

Damit hat man doch nun fast alles beeinander...

Und alte Hasen hier werden auch damit etwas anfangen können: Der Vorgänger des H*W* bei dieser Firma war ein gewisser E*M*, den kennt man schon lange - nicht nur, weil er mal im Verwaltungsrat einer gewissen aconti.net services saß  (ich sag nur: RW, Bächlein, ...)

http://databot.ch/Pro-Media-Management-GmbH-Zurich-CH2040434750.html

Da ist man dann mitten in aus Dialerzeiten bekannten Strukturen. Ich sage nur S*L*
Und dann taucht (wohl zu Unrecht, aber das lasse ich jetzt mal der Einfachheit halber) der Name S*L* (ein Gast bei einer Messe namens Eurowebtainment) in diesem Artikel auf
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/blickpunkte/gesetz-dschungels-649757.html

Oder hier:
[wegen Namensnennung im Link als URL-Verkürzerlink]
http://www.firsturl.de/4ZJCumQ

Wer sich länger mit dem Dreck beschäftigt, weiß, dass E*M* oder S*L* ja "nur" die Firmengründer sind, haha, die haben halt Pech mit den Kunden, haha, nur: woher sollen denn die sauberen Kunden des Herrn H*W* komnmen? Oder sieht irgendjemand irgendwo Werbung für seine Firmengründerfirmen?

Strafanzeigen erstatten und Link hierher. Die Ermittler müssen doch nicht viel tun außer lesen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2011)

Also nun noch einmal ganz einfach:
Die Abzocke um NTT Telco hat einen Zusammenhang mit dem Ottoversand
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&source=hp&biw=1600&bih=628&q="ntt telco" otto&gbv=2&oq="ntt telco" otto&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1704l5280l0l5552l16l16l0l5l0l0l238l1500l3.5.3l11l0

Der Ottoversand zählt zu den Kunden der Saleshouse AG:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&biw=1600&bih=628&gbv=2&q="saleshouse ag" otto&oq="saleshouse ag" otto&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=52749l55213l0l55589l15l13l0l0l0l6l271l2492l0.7.6l13l0

Der Firmengründer der NTT TELCO INC in Wyoming ist der Verwaltungsrat der Saleshouse AG

Diese Leute behaupten öffentlich, Partner von OTTO zu sein und OTTO lässt das offenbar zu.
So einfach ist das. Oder? Hat zufällig jmd einen Ansprechpartner beim Ottoversand parat? Ich bin ja in Rente. Sind doch Journalisten unter uns.

Oder hat jmd Kontakt zu Günter Jauch?
Hier wird mit dessen Gesicht Werbung für eine Gewinnerzeitung gemacht:
http://www.online-artikel.de/article/win-das-neue-magazin-fuer-gewinner-34423-1.html

Der Unterzeichner P*H* verwendete eine 01805-Nummer, die führte zu einer Firma, bei der jene Frau GFin ist, die Verfasserin ist der AGB-pdf der Winfinder. Und jener P*H* hat eine Firma in Florida:

FOKUS GEWINN VERLAG, INC.

und wer ist - neben jenem P*H* - der director?
Na, H*W* natürlich, der Firmengründer der NTT Telco und Verwaltungsrat der Saleshouse AG, die dem Bruder (oder war's der Gatte?) der A*J* gehört.

Zufall. Bestimmt.


----------



## cicojaka (22 November 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Diese Leute behaupten öffentlich, Partner von OTTO zu sein und OTTO lässt das offenbar zu.
> So einfach ist das. Oder? Hat zufällig jmd einen Ansprechpartner beim Ottoversand parat?


Hab's mal melden lassen. Ich denke, OTTO liest ab morgen mit.


----------



## sascha (23 November 2011)

> Diese Leute behaupten öffentlich, Partner von OTTO zu sein und OTTO lässt das offenbar zu.
> So einfach ist das. Oder? Hat zufällig jmd einen Ansprechpartner beim Ottoversand parat? Ich bin ja in Rente. Sind doch Journalisten unter uns.



Leider nein.


----------



## cicojaka (23 November 2011)

http://www.otto.com/Ansicht-Pressem...s]=915&tx_ttnews[backPid]=21&cHash=1e052ad1dc
steht ja 'n Name drunter. Ich kann mir net vorstellen, dass OTTO das nicht kommentiert hier


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2011)

> OTTO-Kunden können sich mit Fragen zum Thema selbstverständlich rund um die Uhr persönlich an die OTTO-Hotline 0180 – 53030 (*Festnetz 14 Cent/Minute, Mobilfunk max. 42 Cent/Minute*) oder per Mail an [email protected] wenden.




Aber ich fürchte, cicojaka hat das Datum falsch gelesen:
*19.11.2010*


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2011)

Übrigens wurde im Oktober von der Staatsanwaltschaft Dortmund unter dem Aktenzeichen 213 JS 1758/11 ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die Verantwortlichen der Firma BLUERATE eingestellt. Bei deren US-Tochter war ein Heidelberger Anwalt in der Geschäftsführung: G* H* M*-W* (er erstellte 2010 noch den "annual report", die Firma ist nun aus adminsitrativen Gründen gelöscht, weil irgendwelche notwendigen Dokumente nicht eingereicht wurden)

Ist ein Zusammenhang dieser Firma mit dieser Geschichte irgendwie denkbar? Immerhin tauchten ja auch weitere bekannte Namen im Zusammenhang mit dieser Firma auf...


----------

